# I would recommend Feabie as a dating site to non-feeder/feedees.



## fuelingfire (Sep 19, 2016)

About a year ago on Dims, someone wrote about Feabie being a somewhat popular place for feeders/feedees/BBWs/FAs/BHMs/FFAs. I was in doubt that it was really true. I signed up just to look around. I didnt log in again until about a month ago. 

I know Feabie pushes itself first as a meeting place for feeders/feedees and secondly for BBWs/FAs. I am not a feeder. I do lament that a lot of users post very sexual things on Feabie, which would probably turn off people unfamiliar with BBW/FA culture. I think this site could be more popular if some elements were toned down, though that might come down to personal taste.

I wanted to kill some time. When I logged in I decided to add my picture. Within 2 days, this amazing BBW started talking to me. She lives a 2 hour drive away. She is stunningly beautiful and our personalities/values/sense of humor are amazingly close. She is the first BBW who has made me feel that she likes that I am a FA, in the past other BBWs, I have dated, have made me feel like they were tolerating that I am a FA. 

We met in person twice, and Skype every night for about 2 hours. We have all of our visits planned out for the rest of the year. I would highly recommend this site to anyone in this community. I know once in awhile someone complains about Dims not having a singles/dating area. I would say Feabie would be the place to look at.

I should point out though, I am a guy, so I probably dont see a lot of the creepy messages that get sent to women.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 19, 2016)

In the last year I have met and had a great time with two FFAs from feabie. Put up a face pic and be non-judgemental and you can meet some cool people. But yeah, women will get inundated with messages.


----------



## Angel (Sep 20, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> But yeah, women will get inundated with messages.



It gets extremely irritating. And I don't even have a photo posted. Creepers always being pests.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Apr 20, 2020)

Has anyone been on this site recently?


----------



## John Smith (Apr 21, 2020)

LuvsBustyBBW said:


> Has anyone been on this site recently?



........


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 21, 2020)

LuvsBustyBBW said:


> Has anyone been on this site recently?


I spend a lot of time there... in a lot of ways Feabians have a sense-of-community that beats currentday DIMz... there's always gonna be trolls and newbies anywhere.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 21, 2020)

DIM has a sense of _niche _community in the more conventional sense of the word...Feabie is mostly but campus mob mentality, cock-picture sharers, people from both sexes harassing their woo-ers while emailing them, Neo-Nazis, individuals with in-depth issues and questionably unstable admins.

The minor component of that broader community is great: you can communicate with people from everywhere around the world -something you cannot really find within the likes of DM, FF, Curvage or FeedeeFat because, whether we dislike hearing it or not, their forum-going population is predominantly w-- well... y'all had already figured out. And whether it somehow contribute to dig a sentiment of cultural or cross-racial exclusion from most non-white European/North American F.A.s and feedees within the Web, is arguably plausible- and find somebody nearby your home who share your appreciation for people of the broader end of the weight spectrum.

But be advertized: if you want to get away with no trouble, does not openly get mutually friendly or flitratious with a lighter-weight feedee, ignore the pseudo-feedees of any size who are just chasing after your wallet, block any socially-empowered popular user who show signs of severe mental health issues, block the simps and if you think your opinion of life experience does not fit with the tribal mindset, *NEVER POST IT.*

Follow these steps and your virtual life might not ending becoming a poorer-quality parody about socializing while being impopular on Twitter...or otherwise, does not follow my advice and forget Feabie.


----------



## shadowcat (Apr 24, 2020)

Was there before joining this site. So toxic! But I talked to a few nice people and it felt nice having women like my pics.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2020)

I am a member of grommr, one of the sister sites to feabie. I really enjoy grommr. It's basically for gay gainers but it attracts fat gay guys who are happy with being fat and it attracts chasers. It also attracts the occasion straight gainer or straight padder. I also have a membership of chasabl, which is similar but they don't do gaining. I like grommr, because most people on there are happy with themselves. I don't find this to be the case with chasabl.

This thread caught my eye, because I have quite a few straight friends, who are fat, and I'd love to know of a good, international dating site that I could recommend. Would they be safe and comfortable on feabie?


----------



## Tempere (Apr 24, 2020)

I tried it and similar to John’s post, it was a big nope to me. Too much nonsense there.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 24, 2020)

Feabie is perfect for people who hate everything and each other, the vibe is horrendous. Like the worst parts of tumblr and fetlife rolled together into a garbage burrito. You wouldn’t catch me dead.

No disrespect to anyone else’s good experiences on there. It’s just I got on, saw people talking about “death feeding” and demanding to be paid for sexting sessions, and then I logged right off. No thanks.


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m going to echo a few opinions here, but I just had to chime in. I was on and off Feabie for years. Like @John Smith was saying, the site itself is amazing. Never have I seen a site that was so user friendly, or made it easier for you to find people near you to meet up with. But the atmosphere is beyond toxic. The main way to get involved is to post comments in the news feed, but you damn well better have a solid grasp on the collective mindset because people will tear into you for stepping marginally outside of it.

Tips for popularity on Feabie:
1. Be a victim. 
2. Be the biggest victim in the room
3. Don’t be TOO MUCH of a victim or you might get called out
4. NEVER call anyone else out unless you have grounds to call them a Nazi or a bigot or some other universally despised label
5. Watch out for the ACTUAL NAZIS
6. If someone bitches about how toxic men are (which is multiple times daily), if you respond, the only correct answer is “god yes men are scum, I hope they all eat shit and die”
8. At some point someone will ask you about your political opinions. THERE IS NO RIGHT ANSWER. Not even claiming to be apolitical.
7. Don’t talk about other feederism sites/platforms. They are all horrible and full of people who are not even woke. Feabie is king.
8. Don’t try to be popular on Feabie, it’s impossible

In case you couldn’t tell, I’ve had some bad experiences on Feabie lol

if you can find another sane person who is fun to talk to and mutually enjoys chatting with you, it’s great. It is possible to carve out a little clique of friendly, moderately sane people and have fun there. But don’t count on it.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 24, 2020)

Honestly, the best place I’ve ever found to meet people is real life. Too bad the server for real life is down.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 24, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I’m going to echo a few opinions here, but I just had to chime in. I was on and off Feabie for years. Like @John Smith was saying, the site itself is amazing. Never have I seen a site that was so user friendly, or made it easier for you to find people near you to meet up with. But the atmosphere is beyond toxic. The main way to get involved is to post comments in the news feed, but you damn well better have a solid grasp on the collective mindset because people will tear into you for stepping marginally outside of it.



I thoroughly concur. I had the admin team in person tearing down to my comment posts and email box, _the first six hours_ after my second (and last) re-entry into Feabie in January, simply because I expressed my annoyance about a woman who was stalking at me every once and again since a few years and started over again at that time, for later jeering at a newer sister-website to Feabie who was into Furries and anthropological animals... and since then, they never leave me breathe quietly over the next three weeks before they expelled me out for calling out their BS and most every single negative label, over them calling me out in my DM for every single negative label just after having called out their toxic bias, over the fact their team was literally ignoring posts from various women and trans women on the buzzfeed bragging about how they were scamming then harrasing men and women into their DMs for sexual attention-- and thus consequently fostering a climate of toxic mob culture wherein every single misdeed and creepy gesture commited by any user might be tolerated or downright ignored in regard to the fact they are either women of self-identifying female.
Then also because I used to muse about various BS I lived over the past couple of years from pseudo-friends and most especially women out of naivete or bias, then was frequently posting videos from two of the most despised stand-up comedians within the "wOkE" Web (and that's not an euphemism: the admins had even ended up to pose a firewall that remove any video from their Youtube page I was posting. That was preposterous) :








> Tips for popularity on Feabie:
> 1. Be a victim.
> 2. Be the biggest victim in the room
> 3. Don’t be TOO MUCH of a victim or you might get called out
> ...


Ew, right.  These people are crazy. One of them even sent me a dick picture to allege his was "sUpErIoR" to mine. I think he was in full self-discovery.

Oddly, I noted than when the self-victimising popular users and the entitled Grande Dames starts to rant over an another user and that the said user is a person of color, these Nazis are never too far away and the former group _knew it_. If you want to made a sociological study about the hypocrisy of the pseudo-political web-going sphere all wings confused, Feabie is an excellent sample.



> 6. If someone bitches about how toxic men are (which is multiple times daily), if you respond, the only correct answer is “god yes men are scum, I hope they all eat shit and die”



If you equally want to made a study about "simp culture" in adult entertainment websites, social medias and niche communities, Feabie is again an excellent sample of those.



> 8. At some point someone will ask you about your political opinions. THERE IS NO RIGHT ANSWER. Not even claiming to be apolitical.
> 7. Don’t talk about other feederism sites/platforms. They are all horrible and full of people who are not even woke. Feabie is king.



To be honest, BigCuties is positively seen (no choice: their models are counted amongst Feabie's biggest-grossing users and are seen like some sort of heroic figures to emulate within this subsection of the sex working industry that Feabie amongst else enables) , Grommr is basically perceived like the all-queer counterpart to Feabie, the other ones (DM, FF, fetlife, bbwchan, reddit, Instagram-- yes I meant it) are tolerated as much as no one dare to outspeak about them on the buzzfeed, StufferDB is every female gaining user's worst nightmare and Tumblr is their ingrateful spiritual mother.

But *DO NOT DARE MAKING THE LITTIEST HINT ABOUT THE C-WORD *or you're going to run away from a cross-website witchhunt... and trust me, if you have little to no friend within the mod team of the said forum or pissed one of them, none only it doesn't help but don't be surprized if you're all threatening each other to know your respective identities, adresses and number of time you kept masturbating (I'm not joking) .







> 8. Don’t try to be popular on Feabie, it’s impossible
> 
> In case you couldn’t tell, I’ve had some bad experiences on Feabie lol
> 
> if you can find another sane person who is fun to talk to and mutually enjoys chatting with you, it’s great. It is possible to carve out a little clique of friendly, moderately sane people and have fun there. But don’t count on it.



Wise words.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2020)

John Smith said:


> Grommr is basically perceived like the all-queer counterpart to Feabie



Since the terms "feeder/feedee" and "gainer" have been mentioned, the difference to most gainers, at least, is this. Gainers are guys who like the idea or physical act of growing bigger, fatter and/or rounder. This may include feeding as a sexual activity. The terms "feeder" and "feedee" refer to people who are interested in sexualized feeding, with the associated weight gain and would not include all gainers. Imagine a Venn diagram with two overlapping circles, one representing gainers, the other representing feeder/feedees, and a large intersection between the circles representing people who fit into both groups.

The original site was grommr. Then the same company created chasabl for fat gay guys, who don't gain. It later created feabie for straight feeders and feedees. So, if anything, feabie is a straight version of grommr rather than the other way around, but even then the are not exactly gay and straight equivalents of each other.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 24, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Since the terms "feeder/feedee" and "gainer" have been mentioned, the difference to most gainers, at least, is this. Gainers are guys who like the idea or physical act of growing bigger, fatter and/or rounder. This may include feeding as a sexual activity. The terms "feeder" and "feedee" refer to people who are interested in sexualized feeding, with the associated weight gain and would not include all gainers. Imagine a Venn diagram with two overlapping circles, one representing gainers, the other representing feeder/feedees, and a large intersection between the circles representing people who fit into both groups.
> 
> The original site was grommr. Then the same company created chasabl for fat gay guys, who don't gain. It later created feabie for straight feeders and feedees. So, if anything, feabie is a straight version of grommr rather than the other way around, but even then the are not exactly gay and straight equivalents of each other.



I see.

But does that meant that a lot of female feedees are actually _gaineresses_??


----------



## Shotha (Apr 25, 2020)

John Smith said:


> I see.
> 
> But does that meant that a lot of female feedees are actually _gaineresses_??



I've never actually met a female feedee, let alone a gaineress, not unless they lurk around on grommr disguised as men. You might have a point. The intersection might be slimmer than I thought.


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 26, 2020)

My experience with Feabie it would seem is similar to a lot of you here. I discovered the app around the same time that this original post was made. I met a few nice people, even went out on a date or two, and I connected with a handful of folks I'd already known from here and other places. By and large though I just came to feel that it was primarily a place for pay-site models and sex workers to hock their wares as it were. Not exactly the kind of meaningful relationship I was looking for. Furthermore, at that particular time in my life I had come to the conclusion that trying to meet someone on line just wasn't for me. After a few months I took the app off my phone and haven't looked at it since.


----------



## Coachd603 (Apr 27, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> I’m going to echo a few opinions here, but I just had to chime in. I was on and off Feabie for years. Like @John Smith was saying, the site itself is amazing. Never have I seen a site that was so user friendly, or made it easier for you to find people near you to meet up with. But the atmosphere is beyond toxic. The main way to get involved is to post comments in the news feed, but you damn well better have a solid grasp on the collective mindset because people will tear into you for stepping marginally outside of it.
> 
> Tips for popularity on Feabie:
> 1. Be a victim.
> ...


Truer words have never been spoken. I’d add that the site is run by an underground mafia of folks. Do not cross them. You will not be able to take a breath without them trying to make your existence miserable on there.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 27, 2020)

I have jokingly referred to it as a Pay for Eat site. There is a huge population of gals on there that will start chatting with the boys and then ask for money for food pretty quick. See no real females into feederism, that I can tell. I have actually met a couple of females that I chat with, that was a good find, other than that it is just usually very young boys that want to kink chat and I am not going to fulfill their fantasies by answering countless questions so they can have fun. It is easy to tell these guys, they ask repeated questions about different scenarios and situations. About the fifth or sixth time they ask you how you like beaches and getting up and dow out of low beach chairs..... you catch on that maybe this guy likes a sand struggle a bit too much.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 27, 2020)

Coachd603 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken. I’d add that the site is run by an underground mafia of folks. Do not cross them. You will not be able to take a breath without them trying to make your existence miserable on there.



I concur again...


----------



## Shotha (Apr 28, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> See no real females into feederism, that I can tell.



However much I struggle to remember, I can't recall coming across a single female into it, either.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 28, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> See no real females into feederism, that I can tell.



I used to follow at least a few hundreds of women who were actively into feederism without seeking to get involved into the mob mentality around such like MamaHorker, ChubbyVanessa or MsKristinaxo (a subsantial amount of those ended up to leave out this website because of finding themselves one way or another onto the receiving end of the bullying campaigns made out by the self-righteous Grande Dames and their simps... MamaHorker is ironically one of those most infamous examples. The reason why? Mainstream medias made of her a low-end celebrity and she mindlessly mentioned while an interview she owe her popularity to her following list on Feabie. The underground mafia and the admin team were so displeased they engineered in-website rules based out over unwritten pseudo-rules ranting about how no one shall mention Feabie!) , a few hundreds of foodies-- or lest these ones having reticences to fully accept the trappings of their food-related sex drive but notwithstandingly pack twice or thrice on their own weight with the same ecstatic veneer than self-claimed feedees, an ex-feedee with in-depth issues about her fat fetish and consequently turned anorexic but still claims herself being a feedee, six women with quite literally _*near-superhuman fattening capabilites *_(and I am not joking: someday you're following a thin woman of about 100 - 150 pounds who keep posting on a regular basis then about _one or three months later, she's reportedly 100 pounds heavier then the next year later a shooting star within I-don't-know-whichever SSBBW-friendly pay site_)






... and even an another half-dozen of feederesses in their late teens/twenties who ended up reconverting themselves into feedees. One of those girls is well-known within the feederist porn industry:





Given the alleged claims she turned various of her once-thin ex-boyfriends into blimpful hogs in a matter of months, no wonder why she's only a few dozens pounds close from reaching SSBBW territory after only three years of consistent feeding and 200+ pounds later (whose first hundred has been obtained over the first twelve months of her journey) .


----------



## John Smith (Apr 28, 2020)

But of course, I'd also stumbled on these Grande Dames and fake pay-site feedees at a fewer ocassions. 

Oddly, they are often solidary with each other.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 28, 2020)

John Smith said:


> I used to follow at least a few hundreds of women who were actively into feederism without seeking to get involved into the mob mentality around such like MamaHorker, ChubbyVanessa or MsKristinaxo (a subsantial amount of those ended up to leave out this website because of finding themselves one way or another onto the receiving end of the bullying campaigns made out by the self-righteous Grande Dames and their simps... MamaHorker is ironically one of those most infamous examples. The reason why? Mainstream medias made of her a low-end celebrity and she mindlessly mentioned while an interview she owe her popularity to her following list on Feabie. The underground mafia and the admin team were so displeased they engineered in-website rules based out over unwritten pseudo-rules ranting about how no one shall mention Feabie!) , a few hundreds of foodies-- or lest these ones having reticences to fully accept the trappings of their food-related sex drive but notwithstandingly pack twice or thrice on their own weight with the same ecstatic veneer than self-claimed feedees, an ex-feedee with in-depth issues about her fat fetish and consequently turned anorexic but still claims herself being a feedee, six women with quite literally _*near-superhuman fattening capabilites *_(and I am not joking: someday you're following a thin woman of about 100 - 150 pounds who keep posting on a regular basis then about _one or three months later, she's reportedly 100 pounds heavier then the next year later a shooting star within I-don't-know-whichever SSBBW-friendly pay site_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, @John Smith, for these examples. There is a difference between feeders and feedees. Feeders feed and fatten up their partners. Feedees are fed and fattened up by their partners. Hence the terms feederism and feedeeism. I've come across many female feedees but no female feeders. This is the point that I was making in my post in reply to @DragonFly's post, which I understood as making the same point as my post on this thread.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 29, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Thank you, @John Smith, for these examples. There is a difference between feeders and feedees. Feeders feed and fatten up their partners. Feedees are fed and fattened up by their partners. Hence the terms feederism and feedeeism. I've come across many female feedees but no female feeders. This is the point that I was making in my post in reply to @DragonFly's post, which I understood as making the same point as my post on this thread.



Oh, I see. 
I wasn't aware about this "feedee-ism" coining yet. Even in spite ten years actively involved into feederism, I'm still learning new things!


----------



## stampy (Apr 29, 2020)

I found feabie to be toxic. When I disagreed with a user, he told me to go kill myself. There was someone there who kept making new profiles to stalk me and send me creepy messages. I met a feeder who took me to a buffet and spent more time in the bathroom on his phone than in talking to me. The admin team did nothing when i reported the user who told me to kill myself. I didn't feel safe there.


----------



## waldo (Apr 29, 2020)

stampy said:


> I found feabie to be toxic. When I disagreed with a user, he told me to go kill myself. There was someone there who kept making new profiles to stalk me and send me creepy messages. I met a feeder who took me to a buffet and spent more time in the bathroom on his phone than in talking to me. The admin team did nothing when i reported the user who told me to kill myself. I didn't feel safe there.



Sorry to read about your bad experience with the guy you met on Feabie, but honestly (no offense) you probably realized he was a jerk as soon as you realized he decided to have a first date at a buffet (assume that was the first date)

I saw another woman posted on Feabie that she blocked a guy, and before she knew it, he had set up a new account from which he sent a message asking why she blocked him - seems some of these guys just are not very smart. I mean if someone ignores or blocks you why does it take multiple times to get the point?

I signed up on Feabie a couple years ago, checked it out once or twice, but wasn't impressed and pretty much forgot about it. Being bored about mid-March, I went on there and actually tried to participate in conversation, but yeah I pretty quickly had the same experience multiple others on here described.

I think it was I got a target on me after I posted a response on the 'Global Feed' that made it seem I might be a Republican/conservative. Next thing I know I get sucked into a dispute with several of those 'entitled women' and their faithful simps. A total dogpile and not ONE person willing to stand against the mob (other than me at least in that instance). So yeah totally not a place to have an intelligent debate. Also they are total fruads because they believe that any insult against men (especially white cis) is fair game and even deserved. Like someone posted above, you need to actually be a self-hating white male before some of those demented people would accept you.

I think I agree with the OP that this site can be helpful for identifying people that live in your area that you could meet online and then meet up for a real date within a short time frame. That's not to say it can't also be useful to start a longer distance romance.

But since I am married I was only on there to try to find some online friends, and I would say I found a few nice people, but yeah there is a LOT of crap you are likely to deal with along with it. But is that much different from most places online ?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 30, 2020)

My experience of Feabie:

"Hi!" posted on my own wall.

"WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT???? I'M REPORTING YOU"


----------



## Tempere (Apr 30, 2020)

All such painfully accurate accounts lol


----------



## waldo (Apr 30, 2020)

One other point that I don't think has been mentioned yet is that Feabie largely consists of a younger crowd. The vast majority of active members seem to be 18-35 yo. If you are a woman over 35 or a male over 40 (rough guidelines), you will most likely find yourself feeling like an oldster on there. I posted my real age on there (51), and when I crossed the 'mob' I was being inundated by all kinds of ageist insults including "OK boomer" and "gramps is past his bedtime" by some of the sick attack dogs. Again this is typical online vitriol, but you would think the website like Feabie which claims to be a 'safe place' for those of us that are rejected by mainstream would actually MODERATE and squelch that kind of crap - they don't seem to give a damn!!


----------



## Shotha (Apr 30, 2020)

John Smith said:


> Oh, I see.
> I wasn't aware about this "feedee-ism" coining yet. Even in spite ten years actively involved into feederism, I'm still learning new things!



Try googling it and it will retrieve well over one thousand entries, many of which use the word multiple times. The search results don't include numerous confidential uses that I'm aware of. The word might not have come to lexicographers' attention yet but it is certainly being used.


----------



## John Smith (May 5, 2020)

waldo said:


> [...] but honestly (no offense) you probably realized he was a jerk as soon as you realized he decided to have a first date at a buffet (assume that was the first date)



I don't get it.


----------



## John Smith (May 5, 2020)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> My experience of Feabie:
> 
> "Hi!" posted on my own wall.
> 
> "WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT???? I'M REPORTING YOU"



..................... _how??? _


----------



## waldo (May 5, 2020)

John Smith said:


> I don't get it.



Seems pretty tactless (to say the least) to have a first date at a buffet, no matter whether both people are into feedism or not. I am not surprised that you don't get it.


----------



## John Smith (May 6, 2020)

waldo said:


> Seems pretty tactless (to say the least) to have a first date at a buffet, no matter whether both people are into feedism or not. I am not surprised that you don't get it.



Lol, why such attempt to throw a shade on me out of nowhere? 

I am Canadian, probably young enough to be your son nay grandson. Buffet dating is a thing for us.


----------



## waldo (May 6, 2020)

John Smith said:


> Lol, why such attempt to throw a shade on me out of nowhere?
> 
> I am Canadian, probably young enough to be your son nay grandson. Buffet dating is a thing for us.




So Johhny boy - you are into the same ageism as the uneducated Ones on Feabie. Not surprising. You would have to be pretty young to be my grandson since I am 51 - meaning you are too young to be on this site (I believe supposed to be at least 18). The fact that you are Canadian means nothing in this discussion. I suppose you are just another one of these 20 somethings that knows nothing about traditional respect and how to treat people. By the way, most of the stuff you post on here is barely readable - go learn proper use of the English language, then get back to me, punk!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (May 14, 2020)

I met the man I was greatly hoping was the one for me on Feabie. We had a LDR for 10 months before he basically gave up on us. He lives in Bulgaria and I in the States. I would have done whatever I possibly could for us to be together but I needed more time. This would have been one of the hardest, if not THE hardest, things I’ve ever had to do in my life. He once recommended I live over there with him for a year so we could get married and get his paperwork together and then move back to the US.

I was absolutely open to doing that but needed more time to get save up enough money and figure out the logistics.

If he was being honest about who he was, we had damn near everything in common. I think we had a chance to make it work but he wasn’t willing to wait.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 15, 2020)

I was on Feabie for a brief period of time a few years ago, I didn't say much but rather just observed. It was like watching turds swirl down a toilet. Like others have stated, it was the culmination of all things bad about the fat community.


----------



## John Smith (May 19, 2020)

waldo said:


> So Johhny boy - you are into the same ageism as the douchebags on Feabie. Not surprising. You would have to be pretty young to be my grandson since I am 51 - meaning you are too young to be on this site (I believe supposed to be at least 18). The fact that you are Canadian means nothing in this discussion. I suppose you are just another one of these 20 somethings that knows nothing about traditional respect and how to treat people. By the way, most of the stuff you post on here is barely readable - go learn proper use of the English language, then get back to me, punk!



Again, why this hostility? Until now, I showed you some respect as a fellow member and elder since I has been educated this way in my home country: respecting people within my surrounding and those who are older than me.

But I think I should instead ruffle you the other way: how about asking to the mods and admins what does they think about your disgracious demeanor? Take a breath, _baba_


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2020)

I was there for a few years. The idea is valid, and it initially started on a strong note. Very popular with mostly positive feedback from what I noticed. But I noticed a stark increase in drama over time. The women of course get bombarded with messages (many of which are inappropriate) to the point that a large portion use it a proto paysite. That's fine of course, but intent became a blurred line on both sides. 

I met a few friends there, and almost started three relationships. One of which would have been my first time being a feeder. But as I get older I am less enthused by fantasies that have no basis in reality. I don't want pictures or videos. I want to actually get to know a person on some level. I met too many people willing to fake interest for tips, and I left on a mostly negative note. I did meet some new friends, but it didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 7, 2020)

I went on feabie. And to be honest with you. It is age discrimination. As of generation x ER. And I'm getting older. I put up my pic. All I got was a bunch of looks. And the pic was very decent. And I'm thinking what the heck did I don't got. That these other guys on Facebook Twitter and other social media platforms got. That I don't have. I went on fantasy feeder. And it's the same thing. Oh your generation x. Your this and that. I am a very sweet gentle guy. Yes I had my problems in the past. And I have reformed. I would like to date again. Any suggestions on a different sites that don't have scammers


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey, Sven, I hear you re: your experience at Feabie. But I look at it this way - when I was 18, did I have the slightest interest in anyone over 30? No. Not in a "get away!!!" type of way but in a "I can't possibly relate to you" way. I wanted my peers, their acceptance and approval, I lived in my own little bubble of drama and teen hormones, and it wasn't personal. I even remember when I got a job when I was 23, in the full bloom of handsome youth, and a 40-something co-worker asked, loudly, "Have you ever considered an older woman?" with an eyebrow wiggle. Her colleagues thought it was very funny, but I just sort of mumbled and walked away. Major "ewwww." "Older" would have been 25, or something. 

So when someone at Feabie didn't want to have anything to do with me - and it must have been dozens - I didn't take it personally. Doesn't mean it felt good. But I understood. And I'm not talking about "Hey, sweetheart!" or sending dik pics, I'm talking about "Hi, I'm Larry from so-and-so. Just looking to chat. I like dinosaurs, too!" That's why I left.

Such is the world we live in...keep punching.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 8, 2020)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Hey, Sven, I hear you re: your experience at Feabie. But I look at it this way - when I was 18, did I have the slightest interest in anyone over 30? No. Not in a "get away!!!" type of way but in a "I can't possibly relate to you" way. I wanted my peers, their acceptance and approval, I lived in my own little bubble of drama and teen hormones, and it wasn't personal. I even remember when I got a job when I was 23, in the full bloom of handsome youth, and a 40-something co-worker asked, loudly, "Have you ever considered an older woman?" with an eyebrow wiggle. Her colleagues thought it was very funny, but I just sort of mumbled and walked away. Major "ewwww." "Older" would have been 25, or something.
> 
> So when someone at Feabie didn't want to have anything to do with me - and it must have been dozens - I didn't take it personally. Doesn't mean it felt good. But I understood. And I'm not talking about "Hey, sweetheart!" or sending dik pics, I'm talking about "Hi, I'm Larry from so-and-so. Just looking to chat. I like dinosaurs, too!" That's why I left.
> 
> Such is the world we live in...keep punching.



Most young people don't have any interest in older people but that in itself is not age discrimination. The sort of things that I have experienced, which I would call age discrimination are things like young people not wanting to share space with you whether its a physical space such as a bar or a virtual space such as a website. When young people make disparaging comments about your appearance, experiences or the way that age slows you down, that is age discrimination. When young people accuse you of being there to hit on the young guys or girls, i.e. you're a dirty old man, that is age discrimination, especially when you have only dated other people in your own age group.

I frequent Grommr (a sister site of Feabie), a site specifically for gay gainers and their admirers. I have a large number of admirers and followers of all ages on the site. However, the majority of younger people on the site don't engage with me. This is *not *age discrimination. They are just not interested in me. They are not singling me out for second rate treatment. We just don't have anything in common.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 8, 2020)

Larry I don't blame you. There a lot of scam artists now. That have ruined the sites now. And now with covid-19. It's making it more difficult to meet somebody. Now with all the restrictions around. I feel bad for the people in California and New York. For guys who wanted meet a ssbbw.


----------

